# Boards and Forums



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

What other boards or forums do you belong to or know of for working dogs? Why do you like or dislike them?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i started on LB and am still a member but don't post much anymore cause Connie from here pretty much locks all my threads there as soon as they start.

i like LB becuase it was my firsty, i'm a loyalist of sorts, and was good for my then understanding, also met some nice people which i still keep in contact with.

i like this forum because it is more training focussed and i get to talk more crap and not get my threads locked by Connie as much.

both are converging IMO to the same forum and will soon IMO be indistinguishable from each other and every other pet forum.

i also don't like this forum as much since Jeff O got shit-canned (i thought he was funny), but still like it enough not to check out completely - i'm guessing the mods will eventually do that for me.

what i've learned is that forums like anything else are as good as what the members put into them.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I belong to working BC and kelpie forums. I guess they are probaly more relevent to me and my dogs and are pretty focussed on these dogs being used and bred for stock work, which I like. They are generally pretty helpfull as some of their knowledge is way more than mine. Like here discussions can get pretty heated when topics stray into the pet and show domain or a newbie isnt initiated in the ethos of the board. LOL. A lot of people get into hot water initially including me but lots to learn if you hang in there.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

theres a working dobe forum i help moderate: 
http://usadobermann.proboards.com/


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

There are a small number of bulldog specific boards that I check out on a pretty regular basis. There is one pet board that I still go to, there was a member there that urged me to check out a dog sport weekend years ago and that's what got me started in working dogs so I have some weird loyalty there. Though I honestly don't spend that much time on forums anymore. I'll hop on and check out a few threads but I rarely post anymore.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to be on LB , a few email Police K9 training lists , the Police K9 forum , a couple of detector dog forums and an EPI email forum . Most with the exception of LB didn't get too much into detail and quickly petered out without much of a discussion . LB discussions went on longer and got more in depth . But the direction went more and more towards the pet owner over the years and at about that time WDF began and was more what I was looking for . 

The other things I disliked about the other forums is especially in the dog world is the big egos and big talk some people were allowed to get away with without others being able to call BS past maybe 1 or 2 replies . I think that's why most discussions didn't get too far because the big personalities got away with alot and others just gave up . 

I read LB from time to time but very little interests me and I have read but not participated on 1 of the many Police forums on the net . It's pretty basic stuff in the Police K9 section along with some pretty bizzare comments from some . David Frost is on there and recently has had a funny conversation with a Police Doberman expert . Funny stuff right there .

This is the only forum I participate in now because even though it can have off topic conversations like other forums but almost all conversations working dog or other have the potential or do go deeper into things then other forums I've been on plus the laughs are good from time to time . Equally as important was the ability to call BS and be able to push the subject and not just except things and move on , much more learning there IMO . I also know if I'm going to make a statement here I better be able to back it up because I certainly may be called on it . I like that ability to call BS , I get bullshitted 10 hours a day at work and this site was refreshing . All anyone upon joining had to do was read some of the posts to know what this site was about to know what they were joining . 

It's changed now and changing by the day I'm sticking around for now but if things remain the same I'll probably bail . Hopefully another forum will come along like the WDF did in it's time . Still one of the best out there but quickly losing ground . IMO .


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

This is it, pretty much. I wouldn't even be here, but Lacey got me to join.  

I read LB but I am not a member there (it got too pet oriented) but it's fast paced and sometimes interesting, other times, like watching a bad trainwreck...

Oh, once in a blue moon I read the AWMA board and the mal section of PDB, but they are a lot slower and not as interesting as here.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> David Frost is on there and recently has had a funny conversation with a Police Doberman expert . Funny stuff right there .
> 
> This is the only forum I participate in now
> 
> It's changed now and changing by the day I'm sticking around for now but if things remain the same I'll probably bail . Hopefully another forum will come along like the WDF did in it's time . Still one of the best out there but quickly losing ground . IMO .


Yeah that's a pip of a discussion, ha ha. As you can see by my post count in 5 years on that forum, I visit, but don't post that often. I'm also a member of LB, but again, after quite a few years my post count isn't very high. There are some police posters on that board, in my opinion, that are there for their retail sales rather than the good of the police world. But then, again, in my opinion, we have a few here as well. I'm also on a pet oriented board and used to post there a lot, but not so much in the past year or so. 

I know WDF is changing, and so are some of the people. Personally, I think it's going to be for the better. Maybe not as volatile, but I think you'll see more participation by less experience folks, and some more experienced folks that didn't want to be part of the older drama. At least that's the impression I get from reading and the PM's I get. At any rate, hope you stick around a while longer, you're a real asset to the board and any police related discussion.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote Jim Nash:

It's changed now and changing by the day I'm sticking around for now but if things remain the same I'll probably bail . Hopefully another forum will come along like the WDF did in it's time . Still one of the best out there but quickly losing ground . IMO 

Unquote

Jim, what advice would you give to all of us to ensure that this forum stays as interesting and exciting as it was (in your mind)?

I would really miss you, so out with it! None of us here are too old to change our ways - the dogs keep us young, at least in heart!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

LB is not where I choose to spend my reading time for a number of reasons which in the interest of good taste I wont bore you with here lol. 

Healthy informed debate is always good for everyone and instructional at its best. When the thing turns to personal insults and name calling the entertainment value leaves out and really only leaves room for the rubber necker's and stone throwers most of whom can't tell the difference between a dog and a donkey on a good day. 

*why do I choose to spend most of my "forum time" here???* 

Several Veterinarians who love working dogs and enjoy sharing their vast knowledge. (tremendous asset)

working PSD handlers and trainers of all levels (my favorite working dogs)

world class sport dog trainers 

world class working dog breeders/experts 

a pretty good list of upcoming seminars/events worldwide

some genuinely nice people who enjoy the hobby of working dogs 

a pretty fun "cast of characters" who keep it colorful and funny. 

thats my .02


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Anna Kasho said:


> I read LB but I am not a member there (it got too pet oriented) but it's fast paced and sometimes interesting, other times, like watching a bad trainwreck...
> 
> Oh, once in a blue moon I read the AWMA board and the mal section of PDB, but they are a lot slower and not as interesting as here.


I read the same forums, about the same amount.



Brian Anderson said:


> Healthy informed debate is always good for everyone and instructional at its best. When the thing turns to personal insults and name calling the entertainment value leaves out and really only leaves room for the rubber necker's and stone throwers most of whom can't tell the difference between a dog and a donkey on a good day.


I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I think David is right regarding whats changing and who you now see participating. There seems to be this fear from the hard core trainers of a pet trainer coup. However, its the less experienced who need the most information. If the hard core trainers want to see more experienced training discussions, then they should get the topics rolling instead of thread derailment and ohhhhhhhh, its gonna turn into a pet forum. And nooooo, I don't belong or participate in any other forum.


Terrasita


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Real hard core trainers do not post on boards. The boards are here to make idiots feel like hard core :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

It's changed now and changing by the day I'm sticking around for now but if things remain the same I'll probably bail . Hopefully another forum will come along like the WDF did in it's time . Still one of the best out there but quickly losing ground . IMO .[/QUOTE]

totally agree and I am tossing it up as well


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> on 1 of the many Police forums on the net . It's pretty basic stuff in the Police K9 section along with some pretty bizzare comments from some . David Frost is on there and recently has had a funny conversation with a Police Doberman expert . Funny stuff right there .
> .


 Yea, that guy is a trip. Pretty anemic K9 discussion forum for a police site.

I started out on LB. Don't go thee much nowadays. Too much of the same old pet questions every time a new member joins. I'm on 3 or 4 UK boards and a couple lists. Most time is spent here since leaving LB a few years ago.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> If the hard core trainers want to see more experienced training discussions, then they should get the topics rolling



Now there's a thought! :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I forgot about that UK board I was on It's been years since I've been there . That was a good forum just to see different perspectives .

I would like to add I'm not dumping on LB . That's the way most on that board seemed to want it to go so I just found it grew into something not for me . They seem to be having fun over there so that's great .

Gillian, don't change you are very straight forward . I like people who don't just accept things because it "sounds" good . Easy to do over the internet , dress it up and the inexperianced seem to buy right into it . I'm speaking for myself but I like to see things challenged , ask follow up questions or for clarification , ask for how they actually came about their beliefs and DON'T allow them to dance out of answers or only give partial answers . Find out what they are afraid to answer . That is very educational in itself . 

T. , you answered just as I expected you would . I can see why you would like this new forum . You are made for the internet and the newbies will flock to your jargon . I see now you are asking for videos from others here . It would be nice to see videos of your work , maybe I will see what I am missing in your posts .

I have nothing against basic training questions or newbies asking questions . That's part of why I'm here . Sometimes I can help , sometimes I just learn some new tidbit from someone else that could help me . I'm also not against heated conversation . I'm not afraid of confrontation and there have been many times alot of good information has been passed throughout the many twists and turns of some of those threads . Others were just cluster****s and that's where the mods came in . 

I thought the Mods did a good job and I know it was not easy . It was controlled chaos here at times and I know noone is happy when something gets locked before they have their say or like getting told to behave but that's part of the back and forth . I think with all that back and forth and controlled chaos that alot more information was given out , you just had to search for it and not get stuck on the personal BS . Thin skins have gotten their way now and in my opinion it's not a good thing no matter how much more "civil" we become to one another .


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

> Thin skins have gotten their way now and in my opinion it's not a good thing no matter how much more "civil" we become to one another .


I am on the sidelines. Not in the game usually, here. I don't post much. But I agree with Jim on the above statement and I'd hate to see him or Jody or anyone else leave that I see as a real contributor with advice and experience. 

The internet gives no expectations of getting punched in the mouth for what you say. Not to say people should be in fear of being punched for talking, but it certainly will keep you toned down if you think like you are in front of that person. You only get passionate when it really matters. People have to know, just like dogs, there are consequences to their actions. Whether it be a stupid post or attacking a member, or whatever. I would be way worse if I didn't edit posts as if I was talking to someone in person. The real problem is telling ignorant people they are ignorant and making them understand a better way, or agreeing to disagree, or swaying to their opinion, or agreeing. Communication. Most people don't want to be wrong, me included. It is just easier to hear from some people. 

The board members sort out what is appropriate or not, here, not the moderators. If we all don't like it and they do, they'll have four members. But they do police people up, and keep our standards. We make the rules or accept them, not them. Personal choice. If we allow what they do, then they are speaking for us, by our not doing anything. Leaving is an option for anyone if they don't like any group, or trying to change it. Not taking my ball and going home, but if the "board" caters to some it is safe to say they will lose others. Who is more valuable? Is the board a marketing tool to sell and advertise? Or is it about getting the information out? What is the agenda? Only the owner knows what his BUSINESS is here. We all do the same thing, and have our own agenda for being here. Nothing wrong with it for him to have an agenda is what I am saying. When his doesn't support mine, I'll be gone and none the wiser.

Thank you Mods for all you do and Mike for having the board available. Thanks to all that post here. If you feel like a dumb ass after I post a response, remember only you can make you feel like a dumb ass!!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanted to edit and say thanks to whoever posted the thundershirt thing too, and an equal thanks to the Mods for closing it. I am going to try it on a anxious working dog prospect. It must happen!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Real hard core trainers do not post on boards. The boards are here to make idiots feel like hard core :mrgreen:


Sooooo is this a kettle/pot type of thing?

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Real hard core trainers do not post on boards. The boards are here to make idiots feel like hard core :mrgreen:


Has a great "one liner" flair to it .. but I'd say this board has some experienced well thought of trainers.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Sooooo is this a kettle/pot type of thing?
> 
> DFrost


?? I do not call myself a trainer, do you, lol.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I forgot about that UK board I was on It's been years since I've been there . That was a good forum just to see different perspectives .
> 
> I would like to add I'm not dumping on LB . That's the way most on that board seemed to want it to go so I just found it grew into something not for me . They seem to be having fun over there so that's great .
> 
> ...


Hey Jim - That right there was a great well thought out, honest, accurate (in my not so humble opinion), post. There was a tad bit of sarcasm that was right on too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> ?? I do not call myself a trainer, do you, lol.


I think he might!#-o](*,):-D


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> ?? I do not call myself a trainer, do you, lol.


You're the one that made the comment. Seems I've read training advice from you in more than one thread. That wasn't your first post on this forum. I'm just sayin'

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> It's changed now and changing by the day I'm sticking around for now but if things remain the same I'll probably bail . Hopefully another forum will come along like the WDF did in it's time . Still one of the best out there but quickly losing ground . IMO .





> totally agree and I am tossing it up as well


this site sucks ass big time now, I can't be bothered anymore.

Dear Bob, kiss my hairy white ass.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll leave gg's post here since children seem to delight in having the last word. :wink:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

David Frost said:


> You're the one that made the comment. Seems I've read training advice from you in more than one thread. That wasn't your first post on this forum. I'm just sayin'
> 
> DFrost


My criteria for being a trainer is,
1. Train a pup to SchH3
2. Qualify your SchH3 dog to compete in USA Nationals

Pretty black n white. But that is my criteria. I can advise but that does not make me a trainer.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> My criteria for being a trainer is,
> 1. Train a pup to SchH3
> 2. Qualify your SchH3 dog to compete in USA Nationals
> 
> Pretty black n white. But that is my criteria. I can advise but that does not make me a trainer.


What about some of us that train working dogs for working livestock on our properties? or people that train police dogs? or maybe train dogs to high level agility or obedience. Is doingwell in Sch the only measure of being a trainer and knowing anyting of value about training?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Sara Waters said:


> What about some of us that train working dogs for working livestock on our properties? or people that train police dogs? or maybe train dogs to high level agility or obedience. Is doingwell in Sch the only measure of being a trainer and knowing anyting of value about training?


To me it is. You are free to come up with your own criteria. Without criteria, any yahoo is a trainer.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> this site sucks ass big time now, I can't be bothered anymore.
> 
> Dear Bob, kiss my hairy white ass.


 
ah man why all the funny ones gotta leave - Gerry apologise to Bob n get yr hairy one back here, i liked you man



Mod note: And more: _
"totally agree and I am tossing it up as well .... this site sucks ass big time now, I can't be bothered anymore. ... Dear Bob, kiss my hairy white ass."_ I don't think there's any doubt that these were exit speeches ....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> To me it is. You are free to come up with your own criteria. Without criteria, any yahoo is a trainer.


 
if u attempt to have any form of control over a dog yr training it, if yr training it yr a trainer - have to keep the definiton loose in order to fit myself in .


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> if u attempt to have any form of control over a dog yr training it, if yr training it yr a trainer - have to keep the definiton loose in order to fit myself in .


There you go, your criteria for being a trainer makes you a trainer. Simple.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> T. , you answered just as I expected you would . I can see why you would like this new forum . You are made for the internet and the newbies will flock to your jargon . I see now you are asking for videos from others here . It would be nice to see videos of your work , maybe I will see what I am missing in your posts .


I didn't ask anyone for video of their work. What I said was, can you really decide the pup has nerves and possession issues based on what Peter described with the puppy playing by himself. If you really wanted to see if the puppy had nerves/possession issues, wouldn't a video of Peter playing tug be better. That's not the usual crap of put up a video so we can see what you are really made of. I don't need anyone to "flock to my jargon" either. If I think I can offer something on a topic--sure, just like I'll ask about something that is new to me--like the scent work I'm interested in . Like anything else offered, you can take it or leave it. One of the reasons that jargon is offered is because there wasn't any of it offered when I started doing what I do. It was get a BC or Kelpie. If you wanted to work any type of dog, you were on your own. Contrary to your beliefs, there are some things you can't regurgitate from secondary sources. If you have experience in a certain area, there won't be long before you can tell if the person is regurgitating. If I needed help with something, I wouldn't hesitate to video so someone could see it. I wouldn't post a video to gain any type of acceptance or validation from you or anyone else. Demo something or have someone look at a problem--sure. Forum put up or shut up----no, you aren't that meaningful--sorry. I don't cave to pressure crap and the fact that you would try such juvenile BS guarantees I would never take the time to try to rig a camera while I'm doing stock work. That's for the people who really care about watching that type of thing instead of let me see if I can critique and cry bullshit. You keep referring to what you can't do at work, you wanna do here--cry bullshit. That's a helluva reason to be on a forum.

T


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

BTW i genuinely think Gerry is funny but his last comment to Bob was definately over the line - none of the mods deserve that.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> To me it is. You are free to come up with your own criteria. Without criteria, any yahoo is a trainer.


So if a person can train their dogs to efficiently be able to muster thousands of sheep into the yards and work them through I might consider them a trainer but you wouldnt. 

I also certainly learn from people who work dogs in different disciplines, gets me thinking, especially if they know their stuff.

I think sometimes if you are too rigid you could miss out on some good experience. 

Even before I umm "trained" stock dogs I was always blown away by what some of those old stockies could do with their dogs.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I didn't ask anyone for video of their work. What I said was, can you really decide the pup has nerves and possession issues based on what Peter described with the puppy playing by himself. If you really wanted to see if the puppy had nerves/possession issues, wouldn't a video of Peter playing tug be better. That's not the usual crap of put up a video so we can see what you are really made of. I don't need anyone to "flock to my jargon" either. If I think I can offer something on a topic--sure, just like I'll ask about something that is new to me--like the scent work I'm interested in . Like anything else offered, you can take it or leave it. One of the reasons that jargon is offered is because there wasn't any of it offered when I started doing what I do. It was get a BC or Kelpie. If you wanted to work any type of dog, you were on your own. Contrary to your beliefs, there are some things you can't regurgitate from secondary sources. If you have experience in a certain area, there won't be long before you can tell if the person is regurgitating. If I needed help with something, I wouldn't hesitate to video so someone could see it. I wouldn't post a video to gain any type of acceptance or validation from you or anyone else. Demo something or have someone look at a problem--sure. Forum put up or shut up----no, you aren't that meaningful--sorry. I don't cave to pressure crap and the fact that you would try such juvenile BS guarantees I would never take the time to try to rig a camera while I'm doing stock work. That's for the people who really care about watching that type of thing instead of let me see if I can critique and cry bullshit. You keep referring to what you can't do at work, you wanna do here--cry bullshit. That's a helluva reason to be on a forum.
> 
> T


That's what I figured . Go back and read my posts again . I gave other reasons for why I'm here and have done more then just cry BS here . Though I do that too and I can see why you don't like it .


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I wouldn't post a video to gain any type of acceptance or validation from you or anyone else. T[/QUOTE]


T, thats exactly what i am saying to Connie and Joby presently but in a less articulate way, can i use this quote if they keep asking?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I wouldn't post a video to gain any type of acceptance or validation from you or anyone else. T
> 
> 
> _T, thats exactly what i am saying to Connie and Joby presently but in a less articulate way, can i use this quote if they keep asking?_


muttering????? what is it? not a growl, not a whine, a grumble? LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I always thought muttering was what I did when my wife says to take out the garbage. :-k


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> muttering????? what is it? not a growl, not a whine, a grumble? LOL


 
I wouldn't post a video to gain any type of acceptance or validation from you or anyone else.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I wouldn't post a video to gain any type of acceptance or validation from you or anyone else.:mrgreen:


I really do not think it will get much validation or acceptance, just guessing...but it would demonstrate what muttering is..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I really do not think it will get much validation or acceptance, just guessing...but it would demonstrate what muttering is..


 
well thats OK then, i will do it now - ya shoulda said that already 

how did this end up in this thread?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> well thats OK then, i will do it now - ya shoulda said that already
> 
> how did this end up in this thread?


dont ask me, ask Jim and "T"..


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I wouldn't post a video to gain any type of acceptance or validation from you or anyone else.:mrgreen:


For me it is not about gaining validation. I think some people would be genuinely interested. For example I personally enjoy watching what people are doing with their herding dogs. Certainly on the sites that specialise in the type of herding dogs that I am interested in the more experienced people are very helpful and can often see something that I am not seeing. 

As far as the muttering is concerned it would be interesting to see, given the weird vocalisations my BC pup used to make in a similar situation. Not that it affected him any, he has grown to be everything I wanted. Nothing to do with validation and I doubt Joby or Connie saw it that way either, from my reading of their posts.

The thread surE has got confusing now with some sort of crossover LOL


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I really do not think it will get much validation or acceptance, just guessing...but it would demonstrate what muttering is..


Hahahaha. I think its kinda like grumbling. I just was surprised it might reflect on his nerves or possessiveness. 

T


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

dam thread-jackers you lot, can't you read the title, i kinda wish now i just stuck with something like "seemingly excessive vocaliastion while on the bite" gotta live with it now though


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sara Waters said:


> For me it is not about gaining validation. I think some people would be genuinely interested. For example I personally enjoy watching what people are doing with their herding dogs. Certainly on the sites that specialise in the type of herding dogs that I am interested in the more experienced people are very helpful and can often see something that I am not seeing.
> 
> As far as the muttering is concerned it would be interesting to see, given the weird vocalisations my BC pup used to make in a similar situation. Not that it affected him any, he has grown to be everything I wanted. Nothing to do with validation and I doubt Joby or Connie saw it that way either, from my reading of their posts.


 
I KNOW some people would be genuinely interested as I am when I'm watching. You're not part of the put up or shut up crowd. They wanna say ohhhhh, you're a fraud and what you say does not mean anything unless you post video. Then, my favorite, we're going to troll every thread you post on to ridicule because you haven't posted a video. That's not interest, that's just juvenile school yard bully attempts. When I finally get around to posting video for those interested in herding, I'll PM a password. This is more about the board anarchy thing. You have a group that want to call people names and spin post after post on someone's weight. We don't wann exist by rules on a forum like we do in life. I really can't believe these are adults crying to be able to do this here. Of course Joby and Connie don't see it that way. This is a Jeff O, Jim thing. Peter posted as if he was concerned about something his puppy was doing and the response was don't know if its a concern or not until we see it because we really don't understand what "muttering" is. Apples and oranges.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> well thats OK then, i will do it now - ya shoulda said that already
> 
> how did this end up in this thread?


 
Because you put it here.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> dam thread-jackers you lot, can't you read the title, i kinda wish now i just stuck with something like "seemingly excessive vocaliastion while on the bite" gotta live with it now though


 
"Seemingly excessive vocaliastion"--- now that would violate the prohibition against terms. 

T


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I KNOW some people would be genuinely interested as I am when I'm watching. You're not part of the put up or shut up crowd. They wanna say ohhhhh, you're a fraud and what you say does not mean anything unless you post video. Then, my favorite, we're going to troll every thread you post on to ridicule because you haven't posted a video. That's not interest, that's just juvenile school yard bully attempts. When I finally get around to posting video for those interested in herding, I'll PM a password. This is more about the board anarchy thing. You have a group that want to call people names and spin post after post on someone's weight. We don't wann exist by rules on a forum like we do in life. I really can't believe these are adults crying to be able to do this here. Of course Joby and Connie don't see it that way. This is a Jeff O, Jim thing. Peter posted as if he was concerned about something his puppy was doing and the response was don't know if its a concern or not until we see it because we really don't understand what "muttering" is. Apples and oranges.
> 
> T


T, you're the one making the apple and orange issue . I said you are now asking for peoples videos. I then asked for video of your work . Whose spinning ? and whose crying ?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> T, you're the one making the apple and orange issue . I said you are now asking for peoples videos. I then asked for video of your work . Whose spinning ? and whose crying ?


 
I didn't ask for a video of anyone's work and you Jim, won't get one. If you were here or anywhere near Carlisle, MA, I'd tell ya to come on over and you can operate the camera and load it on the internet. 

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not looking for an answer to this but why don't you guys move this discussion some place else?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> BTW i genuinely think Gerry is funny but his last comment to Bob was definately over the line - none of the mods deserve that.


its the frickin internet, how could know or tell if someone is serious, wtf? now we won't know


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay since a video is asking for some kind of weird validation or whatever. How bout a little audio?? Or would that be exposing him to possible criticism too? Yes that is correct I am on topic!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Okay since a video is asking for some kind of weird validation or whatever. How bout a little audio?? Or would that be exposing him to possible criticism too? Yes that is correct I am on topic!!


hmm, nah actually you aren't, the topic is "other boards and forums". :lol:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> hmm, nah actually you aren't, the topic is "other boards and forums". :lol:


Jody thats my lame attempt at forum humor LOL.....


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> To me it is. You are free to come up with your own criteria. Without criteria, any yahoo is a trainer.



With your criteria of everyone can come up with their own criteria, everyone can acclaim trainer status by adjusting their criteria to meet their own experience. At this point, every "yahoo" is a trainer. Faisal, you may be king of the vacillating point of view. 


Hey mods??? How come this thread isn't locked after twenty some off topic posts, including you mods. Trying to bury Jody's question about other boards and forums Bob and David?? This is exactly what I am talking about with agendas. is this an order from a higher power? Quietly bury this one. Take it off topic and make it die!!! Are there secret meetings going on?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Faisal a "trainer" to me is someone who is successful in making a living training dogs. Unless your doing it for a living it's just a hobby. IMHO


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> Hey mods??? How come this thread isn't locked after twenty some off topic posts, including you mods. Trying to bury Jody's question about other boards and forums Bob and David?? This is exactly what I am talking about with agendas. is this an order from a higher power? Quietly bury this one. Take it off topic and make it die!!! Are there secret meetings going on?


Partly because, unlike Superman, mods have to sleep? I don't even know what you're doing up at this ungodly hour! Me? I couldn't sleep...

Actually one of the founding rules of this forum was that other forums would not be dragged into it, and people wouldn't rag on other forums out there. Not sure why this thread has stayed open in the first place - but god only knows what kind of uproar and complaints I would receive if I locked it.

I guess we'll find out....


----------

